

Facebook rejects ad criticizing actions of Zuckerberg political group - itg
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/facebook-rejects-ad-criticizing-actions-of-zuckerberg-political-group/2013/04/30/d41b9bb0-b1ba-11e2-bbf2-a6f9e9d79e19_story.html

======
pbnjay
> Facebook rejects ad that uses Zuckerberg's photo to further its goals,
> without Zuck's consent.

FTFY. They'd do it even if Candy Crush used his photo. This is not newsworthy.

------
xxbondsxx
If Google Adwords allowed images, I doubt they'd let advertisers use 960px-
tall face shots of Larry and Sergey to promote their political angle. It's
just not classy advertising, in addition to being confusing to users.

~~~
gijjk
Google owns a large display-ad network.

------
ebbv
They of course have the right to do it. But it shows a lack of class and
integrity on Facebook's part.

Which should shock nobody who's been paying attention.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I guess the same lack of class shown by every print media in existance. And
all the broadcast ones too. They are all platforms for their owners' views.
Why should FB be different? Why is it less classy when they behave like
everyone else? Point to one 'classy' media outlet.

~~~
ebbv
Are you kidding me?

New York Times, NPR even Fox News, will host dissenting opinions. And pretty
much every media outlet will allow their competitors to run advertising.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I guess its my provincialism showing. Midwest papers won't even accept
advertising from folks they don't like.

And 'host dissenting opinions' is funny. As long as they can make them appear
silly or wrong, sure.

